# This is the first time I visit America.



## jmt356

هذه أولُ مرةٍ أزور أمريكا 

(Suggestion for "This is the first time I visit America").


----------



## Xence

jmt356 said:


> هذه أولُ مرةٍ أزور أمريكا
> 
> (Suggestion for "This is the first time I visit America").



You may also add فيها : 

هذه أولُ مرةٍ أزور فيها أمريكا


----------



## elroy

I think فيها is obligatory.


----------



## Sun-Shine

It's optional.
هل ذُكِر في إحدى القواعد أنه يجب وضع "فيها"؟


----------



## elroy

كيف تعربين الجملة دون "فيها"؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

هذه : (اسم إشارة) مبتدأ
أول: خبر
مرة: مضاف إليه
أزور: فعل مضارع مرفوع والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنا
أمريكا : مفعول به


----------



## elroy

وما محل "أزور أمريكا" في الإعراب؟ هنا المحك! الباقي دون أهمية فيما يتعلق بـ"فيها".


----------



## Sun-Shine

"لست متأكدة لكني سأختار "نعت جملة
ماذا ترون بوجود "فيها" من عدمه؟ كيف سيتغير الإعراب؟
(هذه أول مرة أزور أمريكا/ أزور فيها أمريكا /أزور أمريكا فيها)


----------



## elroy

هل نقول
هذا أول مطعم آكل سمك البوري
هذا أول مكان أتمتع بالتنزه
هذا أول يوم أشعر بالراحة
؟

كلها تتطلب إضافة "فيه"، وكذلك "أول مرة" تتطلب إضافة "فيها".

عند وجود جملة اسمية أو فعلية تقوم بوظيفة النعت، يجب أن تشمل ضميرًا يعود على المنعوت.


----------



## Sun-Shine

"أوافقكم أن هذه الأمثلة تستلزم وجود "فيه"/ "به
لكن إن جعلناها أول مرة سيصح القولان
هذه أول مرة آكل (فيها) سمك البوري
هذه أول مرة أتمتع (فيها) بالتنزه
هذه أول مرة أشعر (فيها) بالراحة​


elroy said:


> عند وجود جملة اسمية أو فعلية تقوم بوظيفة النعت، يجب أن تشمل ضميرًا يعود على المنعوت.​



ًصحيح يجب أن تشتمل على ضمير لكن قد يكون الضمير ملفوظًا أو ملحوظًا
"ففي الجملة "أزور فيها أمريكا" الضمير ملفوظ وهو الهاء في "فيها
أما في" أزور أمريكا" فالضمير ملحوظ ويتم تقدير "فيها" : أزور (فيها) أمريكا​


----------



## elroy

أنا أراها خطأً ولعل من يراها صحيحة متأثرًا بالعامية أو الإنجليزية. وهذا انطباعي وشعوري فحسب، فلم أبحث عن قاعدة. لنَرَ ماذا يقول الأعضاء الآخرون، ولعل أحدهم يأتينا بقاعدة أو برهان قاطع.


----------



## cherine

I don't have a rule, but to my knowledge فيها is not obligatory here (I mean with marra): هذه أول مرة نسافر إلى أمريكا.


----------



## Abu Talha

Another possibility:
هذا أول ما أزور أمريكا


----------



## elroy

No, that doesn’t work.


----------



## Sun-Shine

أتفق معكم 
"هكذا بدون علامات ترقيم تبدو خاطئة لكنها تصح في حالة وضع علامة الترقيم المناسبة بين "أمريكا" والفعل "أزور" 
"لكني لست متأكدة من اسم الإشارة في هذه الحالة "هذه" أم "هذا


----------



## elroy

ليست صحيحة كترجمة للجملة الإنجليزية.


----------



## Sun-Shine

.لم أنتبه
.شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## Abu Talha

elroy said:


> No, that doesn’t work.


But it seems to work for verbs like رأى and سمع right?
هذا أول ما سمعت الخبر

Here also is an example from Hadith:





> قال عقبة‏:‏ فكان آخر ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر‏.


Hadith - The Book of Miscellaneous ahadith of Significant Values - Riyad as-Salihin - 	Sunnah.com - Sayings and Teachings of Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه و سلم)


----------



## jack_1313

R.e. the discussion about omitting فيه/فيها, I'm inclined to agree with Elroy. If we agree that all his other sentences that follow the same structure but substitute مرة for other words denoting time or place are incorrect, then it's up to whoever is claiming that we can omit فيها in the case of مرة to explain why مرة constitutes an exception or to present some historical precedent.

Personally, I always thought the omission of فيها in this case is caused by influence from dialect or English.


----------



## SZ24

فيه is not obligatory:


> وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لَّا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَن نَّفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ - سورة البقرة 48





> هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإنْسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئًا مَذْكُورًا - سورة الإنسان 1





> أَعُدُّ اللَيَالِيَ لَيْلَةً بَعْدَ لَيْلَةٍ / وَقَدْ عِشْتُ دَهرًا لا أَعُدُّ اللَيالِيا - قيس بن الملوح


----------

